# Giggity!



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a decent night. Worked for them and it paid off. I had 6 by the time my buddy could get out. The biggest was 27.5". Havent weighed him yet, but i'm guessing around 7lbs.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish Buck!! Good job. We haven't been yet, but will hopefully go soon. :clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

HOLY FAT FLOUNDER BATMAN!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude that flounder is definately a stud


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

monster flattie!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

How much for the "Doormat"? WOW! that's a pretty sweet report you guys have that go around! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap 

Way to go guys!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that is a nice fish!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice "Doormat":clap


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Dang...thats a stud on the left!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is the biggest in the gig tourney


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good GOD!!! that is a big flounder! That should be in first place for sure...atleast right now lol


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Updated pics to get a good look at him. Weighed him on 2 scales @ 9lbs 8oz. Almost 28". What a slob!


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

That is one big flatty!!!Congrats to ya BuckWild!!:clap:clap:clap

HeadHunter

They Can Run But They Can't Hide


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice head shot as well!! Huge Fish!!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Wow nice job man im going to learn to gig after seeing that monster. Sure looks fun!! Keep up the good work.


----------

